# amplificador con IGTB



## misero (Ene 8, 2008)

Buenas, me gustaria montar un amplificador con IGTB, si alguien tiene algin diseño me vendria muy bien . gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2008)

Aqui tienes algo, es a nivel Hi End


----------



## zopilote (Ene 9, 2008)

Yo estoy interesado en una potencia IGBT, pero a estos transistores no les encuentro en mí país. Aquí te dejo algo que baje hace poco.


------------
 zopilote


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

Otro mas de lo mismo: 50W en 8Ohms y 100 en 4Ohms


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 11, 2008)

Hola Fogonazo ¿ tienes mas datos de montaje de este último circuito como en el caso del anterior circuito ?. PCB, Fotos, ajustes, fuente de alimentación, etc... Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2008)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa: Para ti hoy pasaron los reyes magos, busca tu regalito.


----------



## juanma (Ene 11, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Juan Carlos Hernández Púa: Para ti hoy pasaron los reyes magos, busca tu regalito.



No vale! Hubieses dejado el regalo en el foro y que todos lo pasemos a buscar, nada de mp 8) 

Cual es la diferencia de estos tipos de amplificador sobre los otros?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 11, 2008)

Tranquilo Juanma, Fogonazo esta a punto de cumplir un año luz con nosotros. Y no se anda con secretos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-end-igbt-s-11827/

Saludos.


----------



## silfredo jimenez (May 13, 2008)

Hola fogonazo , soy nuevo en el foro he estado navegando en el y encontré lo que buscaba gracias a ti, el diseño de un amplificador con IGBT muy buenissimo, pero es que en mi país no venden estos transistores y entonces la duda que tengo ahora es que si puedo cambiar los IGBT por mosfet IRF540 y IRF9540 respectivamente. les agradezco de antemano la colaboración...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2008)

> silfredo jimenez



Respecto a ese diseño:
En alguna oportunidad arme uno idéntico y funciono "Perfecto" y con muy buena calidad.

Respecto a los IGBT:
No entiendo que pasa con ellos, por aquí tampoco se consiguen y los que se encuentran valen fortunas.
Hace bastante tiempo, cuando se me ocurrió emplearlos para algún que otro proyecto de audio los conseguí fácilmente y el precio no era como para asustarse, cosa que ahora no ocurre (Ni se consiguen y valen muy caros)

Saludos


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Jun 6, 2008)

fogonazo buscando en internet me encontre con este diseño de la revista elektor que parece ser interesante. me podria decir que opina usted de esto?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2008)

Sobre ese esquema (O muy parecido) se hablo aqui
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-raro-by-ta0104a-10926/

En una oportunidad escuche uno similar y el sonido es muy bueno, no se nota la peculiar forma de amplificar (Clase T) te diria que tiene algo de sonido valvular.

El problema es conseguir el integrado modulador, yo no lo pude conseguir.
El del esquema TA3020 es obsoleto, la fabrica esta en permanente experimentacion y sacan un modelo de modulador que dura muy poco tiempo en el mercado y en seguida sacan un reemplazo.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/Tripath/mXyzxwwq.pdf

Este es mas actual que tampoco se consigue
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/Tripath/mXyzxwwy.pdf

Si quieres el articulo completo del amplificador, te lo puedo facilitar

Si te interesa el tema mira estos link´s

http://www.tripath.com/
http://www.tripath.com/data.htm
http://www.tripath.com/downloads/an1.pdf 

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=coldamp&btnG=Buscar+con+Google&meta=

Saludos


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Jun 6, 2008)

tienes toda la razon fogonazo, busqué este integrado en la pagina de un almacen de aca de la ciudad de donde se consiguen mas los elementos y no lo tienen. seguiré buscando mas sobre esa gran información que me diste. muchas gracias


----------



## culebrasx (Ene 9, 2009)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Yo estoy interesado en una potencia IGBT, pero a estos transistores no les encuentro en mí país. Aquí te dejo algo que baje hace poco.
> 
> 
> ------------
> zopilote



Hola, voy a intentar armar(si no me aconsejan lo contrario, por otro circuito similar que me indiquen) este amplificador. en cuanto a lo del bobinado, he podido encontrar cable de linea macizo de cobre,bastane rigido, de 1,5mm. de diamentro interno, la duda que tengo es la siguiente, el cable es cobre normal y el aislante es como una especia de plastico que lo recubre, y que se puede quitar con los dedos, sirve este tipo de cable, ha de ser otro tipo de aislamiento?
El resto de componetentes los tengo claros, muchas gracias y un  saludo a todos....


----------



## lucalorito (Ene 9, 2009)

El bobinado no es crítico...lo malo son los transistores igbt...yo aquí encuentro los GT20D201 pero no el 101...¿alguien emn España los ha localizado?
Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 9, 2009)

que suerte tienes lucalorito, yo los necesito ajajajajaja, que lastima que no los vendan por mi pueblo, esa potencia la quiero armar, es muy buena para lo que ofrece.


----------



## lucalorito (Ene 10, 2009)

Tocatomon...¿tu tienes los 101 ? mira donde están...en México...jajajajaja


----------



## culebrasx (Ene 11, 2009)

lucalorito dijo:
			
		

> El bobinado no es crítico...lo malo son los transistores igbt...yo aquí encuentro los GT20D201 pero no el 101...¿alguien emn España los ha localizado?
> Gracias


Yo lo voy a pedir por internet a una empresa de japon que me los vende, dicen que son originales, yo tambien soy de españa, Valencia.


----------



## lucalorito (Ene 11, 2009)

¿ A como te salen los transistores culebrax? 
Saludos


----------



## culebrasx (Ene 15, 2009)

lucalorito dijo:
			
		

> ¿ A como te salen los transistores culebrax?
> Saludos


Disculpa la tardanze pero he estado con bronquitis y no he tocado el ordenador por un tiempo, me cuestan sobre unos 5$, pero como no vienen de salamanca....depende de quien costes de envio entre 20-30$,
si te interesa esta información, ya sabes...


----------



## Helder Guerra (Jun 16, 2010)

Actualmente trabajar con IGBT es costoso porque no son muy facil de conseguir


----------



## wlopez1 (Abr 5, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Otro mas de lo mismo: 50W en 8Ohms y 100 en 4Ohms



Por favor coloca en el foro, detalles del amplificador IGBT con operacional  AD847, mas literatura, nuevamente por favor, permite que otro tambien lo implemente. yo tengo los IGBT, solo me falta el operacional o algun integrado que permita obtener el mismo resultado.


----------



## wlopez1 (May 19, 2011)

El AD847 es un poco complicado de conseguir, tengo una manera mejor para obtener el mismo objetivo, en este momento lo estoy implementando. Saludos.


----------

